# iPad Mini Wifi + smartphone bas de gamme



## Bibuu_ (9 Janvier 2013)

Salut,

J'aimerai acheté un iPad Mini cependant lors de l'utilisation dans le train, il me faut une connexion 3G.

Est-il possible d'avoir un iPad Mini Wifi + un smartphone (le moins cher possible) qui partage ma connexion 3G?

S'ils sont connectés tous les 2 en Wifi en partage de connexion ça devrait marcher, mais il ne faut pas que les wifi soit connectés à un point d'accès pour que ça marche?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Siciliano (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Oui, ça devrait marcher si ton téléphone fait office de hot spot en partageant la connexion 3G de ton téléphone en Wi-Fi.


----------



## Larme (9 Janvier 2013)

La 3G dans le train ?
Tu peux oublier la plupart du temps...


----------



## Bibuu_ (9 Janvier 2013)

Oui bon, je suis souvent en Edge mais c'est toujours ça de pris.. ^^'

Ok, donc je n'ai pas besoin de prendre un iPad Mini 3G, qui est beaucoup plus cher.. Cool! 

Merci pour vos réponses: sujet résolu (je ne sais toujours pas comment changer le titre de mon otpic d'origine pour le mettre en résolu...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2013)

Vérifie quand même auprès de ton opérateur comment ça se passe avec ton abonnement.

Le partage de connexion n'est pas forcément inclus dans le forfait et dans ce cas il faut payer un supplément.


----------



## Bibuu_ (9 Janvier 2013)

Non non, j'ai déjà fait du partage de connexion entre un iPhone et mon Mac et ça marche, sans supplément. Pas de problèmes de se côté là


----------

